# 1 minute evacuation (fairly solid BM) & no gas at all with this diet



## tummyrumbles (Aug 14, 2005)

The BM was a bit broken so I have more fine-tuning to do but this is the diet:

Breakfast: steamed green beans, carrots, pumpkin & zucchini. A pot of black tea.
Lunch: salad vegetables: cucumber, gherkins, olives, cherry tomatoes, carrot
Dinner: beef bone broth with 1 piece of liver with carrot, celery, carrot, green beans
Water during the day.

This is the fastest evacuation time ever, at least since I was a child. I had no gas for the rest of the day. The willpower seems to improve as you go.

I tried the same diet yesterday but swapped the beef bone broth with lamb shanks and broth. There was noticeably less gelatin in this broth and this evacuation took 10 minutes, but I still had no gas that day.

After a lifetime of trying to understand my condition everything is pointing to a lack of stomach acid. I was an alcoholic in my early twenties and this might be a factor. Also stomach acid naturally depletes as you get older. I've known for a while I can't tolerate any grains at all. The reason could be because my stomach acid isn't strong enough to digest these tough, dry grains. Salads and steamed vegetables are cellular foods, high in water and easily accessible by water loving digestive enzymes. I've been on a Paleo diet - on & off - for the past few years but noticed a steady decline as I ate more and more meat to try to fill up on.

Muscle meats like steak are high in methionine, an essential amino acid that can convert to homocysteine, a precursor of hydrogen sulphide gas if meat is eaten in excess. Hydrogen sulphide gas is implicated in colon cancer, ulcerative colotis, Crohn's Disease and IBS. Hydrogen Sulphide gas is beneficial in small doses but toxic in large doses. It is also a gasotransmitter and can affect gut peristalsis.

In order for methionine to be metabolised properly it needs to be balanced by the amino acid glycine, from gelatinous bones and connective tissue and folate from organs such as liver. All of our biological processes including digestion operate in cooperative synergy. An imbalance of one nutrient over another can be toxic. Chris Masterjohn wrote an excellent article explaining how all this works:

https://www.westonaprice.org/health-topics/abcs-of-nutrition/beyond-good-and-evil/

When any of these other nutrients are missing from our diet, methionine fails to work properly in methylation and generates homocysteine, a toxic by-product. Our liver needs a buffer system of 3 nutrients to protect against excessive methylation and homocysteine. The 3 nutrients are glycine from bones, choline from liver and betaine from spinach.

It's very important to balance the ratio of methionine and glycine. Most of us have too much methione and not enough glycine.

Our ancestors ate the whole animal, including the gelatine from bones and cartilage. Gelatine helps digestion because of its peptogenic properties that promote the flow of gastric juices. This is why gelatine based broths or gravy are recommended with meat.

High heating denatures proteins and reduces enzyme deficiency by almost 50%.

https://www.researchgate.net/publication/5615154_Effect_of_Meat_Cooking_on_Physicochemical_State_and_in_Vitro_Digestibility_of_Myofibrillar_Proteins

also

http://www.theguthealthprotocol.com/wp/glycine-the-most-important-inflammation-regulator/

Dr Francis Pottenger first proposed the theory of hydrophilic vs hydrophobic foods. Hydrophilic means water-loving, hydrophobic = water-hating.

Raw foods like salad are hydrophilic, and attract digestive juices. The colloids (molecules) in overheated foods are hydrophobic and repel digestive juices, making cooked food, especially meat, difficult to digest. However gelatin from meat bones can counterbalance this. Gelatin, although cooked, is hydrophilic and so attracts digestive enzymes.

https://books.google.com.au/books/about/Radical_Medicine.html?id=nftkAwAAQBAJ&redir_esc=y

If you're interested in the science of protein denaturing and the hydrophilic, hydrophobic aspect this is a good layperson's guide:

http://kitchenscience.sci-toys.com/protein

This link explains the role of acellular foods like grains and their relationship with dysbiosis and inflammation. Cellular foods like vegetables are mostly water.

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3402009/


----------



## PokerFace (Jan 13, 2017)

No gas with beans?
I'd due of gas with that diet :-/


----------



## Barney71 (Aug 1, 2017)

Hey, that's great that it works for you! As I said multiple times, diets are very person dependent and as you report no gas after consuming beans I'm pretty sure most people would had tons of problems - me included. I have tried eating beans and it definitely doesn't work me, although I can relate to most the diet that you are on myself, but I consume much more meat and more of fats. I don't really only on those so heallthy products, maybe it's because I'm working out quite a lot I follow basically the perfect diet for bodybuilding and it works for me. I try not to eat of course meat with too many saturated fats, so I pick those that are more skinny. I don't also consume too much milk or any products rich in lactose as well, they tend to work bad for me, but I plenty of veggies in my every meal - healthy and most important, they don't give me any issues. Glad that it works for you and I recommend more people to spend some time on research and pick best suiting diets for themselves!


----------

